
IBM's Watson Dominates Humanity's Best in Jeopardy - kingsidharth
http://mashable.com/2011/02/16/watson-jeopardy-day-2/
======
gsivil
Humanity's best is by no means present in that contest. These Jeopardy
champions do not represent the world not even all Americans. In most cases
people that compete in these games are not by any definition the brightest. I
really like the idea of the Machine versus Humans contest, but having some
already retired champions of a game competing with a tireless computer and
supposedly representing humanity at its best it is at best unfair.

~~~
us
Fair or not is an entirely different argument. The purpose of this whole thing
was to demonstrate whether or not Watson was capable of thinking more inline
with human thought processes rather than base on static data. I think this is
the beginning of an amazing advancement.

